# Hand crank grinder rehab.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any before pictures but this is an old hand crank grinder that I found at an antique store for 20 bucks. I repainted it black and then used gold enamel for the lettering. It has a1 inch shank for the wheel which fits my Norton blue wheel very well. It takes some getting used to the grind a chisel on the hand grinder since you can only use one hand but it was definitely neat to rehab.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Neat looking grinder!

I think you need an apprentice to crank so you can use both hands on the chisel (at least I would)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice Adam! You know, I've seen quite a few hand crank grinders rigged up with a string / rod and foot pedal for the same reason you mention with one handed grinding... Something to consider :smile:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Neat looking grinder!
> 
> I think you need an apprentice to crank so you can use both hands on the chisel (at least I would)


Its called your son / daughter! let them think they are flying an airplane... at least thats what i tell mine! lol you just got to love child labor!


----------

